# Swenson Shear Snaptable Pro on 20′ Trailer – Metal Panel Prep System – Big Discount



## warrenbell (Sep 6, 2017)

*Swenson Shear Snaptable Pro on 20′ Trailer – Metal Panel Prep System – Big Discount*

For Sale

Brand New Never Used

Swenson Shear Snaptable Pro on Trailer for Metal Roofing Panel Preparation

The Snap Table Pro is an all-in-one panel preparation system for standing seam metal roofing. It comes with the highest quality notching, slitting, and hemming tools all on a 20 foot trailer. Also comes with alternate notchers and a trailer cover.

We have 5 of these trailers that were purchased from a solar company that never used them. Buy 1 or all 5. Original cost directly from Swenson Shear is $18,000.00 a trailer. Our price is $9000.00 a trailer or best offer.

Located in Riverside, California. Contact Warren at 909 353-3665 for more information.


----------



## Stevebengel (Jun 1, 2019)

Do you still have this snap table for sale? Pics? Cost?
Steve


----------



## jdqrgray (Sep 12, 2019)

*Swenson Snap Pro Trailer*

HI, If your still interested in purchasing a Swenson Snap Pro Trailer, I have one for sale. Please give me a call at 707-496-1082. Thank You, Davina Gray


----------



## Shulman Roofing Inc. (Nov 4, 2021)

Do you still have the Swenson Snap Pro for sale?


----------

